# Please foster or adoptbeautiful, young chocolate lab, border mix WA 12/26 euth date



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Please foster or adopt Payton to save his life


This is Payton, a beautiful, young chocolate lab, border mix with wispy hair. He is just a love but is destined to lose his life if we can’ t find him a home or foster by Friday. We are saddened as he has hardly had a start.












He is a wonderful, healthy mix. He is loyal, loving and gets along with everyone. He would be crazy about meeting you! He is a beautiful blue-grey-brown color.





Please help if you can. He is located in eastern Wa. and we are finalizing transport plans to western Wa. now. We are open to homes in eastern Wa. too, of course!






e-mail Perrin if you are interested in helping.

[email protected]


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh he is beautiful! I really wish that I could take him but I do not live near there!! I sure hope someone takes him!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

He is adorable. Did he make it?


----------

